# Archery Backstop



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

No, that's for kids bows, much lighter than yours.

Are you planning on shooting broadheads?


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

No, only field points. I also considered a B.U.P. backstop, but those are much more expensive...and by the way the Ruckus is a youth bow. Will the B.U.P. backstop work?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First the 18-1 is pretty expensive for just field points. It's one of the best for broadheads, but you can get a large bag targer for less than the 18-1. With field points only, it will last several years even with heavy shooting.

The least expensive backstop that I know of is a sheet of 3/4" plywood. If you miss that, you should get closer to the target. 

I'm not familiar with the B.U.P. system. The website looks interesting, but it's expensive. Based on their advertising, it will easily stop your arrows. However, you can replace a lot of arrows destroyed by the plywood for the difference in cost.

The Ruckus may be sized for kids, but it's a real bow. It can generate more energy at a lower draw weight than the adult hunting rigs of just a few years ago. From what I've heard, it's a great bow. It sounds like you are already treating it like the leathal weapon that it is. :thumbs_up

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

3 things:
1. where can i buy a bag target?
2. how much do they cost?
3. how much do they weigh? i'm not going to be able to leave it in my garage, going to have to bring it inside after every time...


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

Also: if I get a BYC net and 3/4 inch plywood, then when my arrows go through the net,would they be going fast enough to break when they hit the plywood?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Bag targets run from about $30 to $100 
You can get them from Lancaster Archery Supply, Bass Pro Shop, Cabella's and many other places.
Weight is 25# to 75# depending on the size.

I don't know if the BCY net would slow arrows enough to avoid breaking. I've never seen that arrangement. 

Allen


----------

